# Ultrasound Results Help !!!



## aroach1010 (Jul 5, 2012)

Received my thyroid ultrasound results. Have an RI uptake for next week scheduled. Also had a gyno follow up visit and turns out my blood work came back as Peri-menopuase. My measurements for thyroid are as follows:
Isthmus-2 mm
Right Thyroid 4.4 x 1.2 x 1.6 cm
Left Side 4.2 x 1.5 x 1.7 cm
The thyroid is heterogeneous. In the left interpolar/upper pole thyroid there is an oval hypoechoic lesion with mixed internal echoes meausuring 8 x 3 x 6 mm in size. Negative for calcification. Do I need to get a medical degree to understand this  How can something so little cause so much drama? Can someone translate this into laymans terms please?:hugs:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, it's interesting that they used the word "lesion" instead of "nodule" and I'm wondering if that means anything. But it is likely too small to biopsy since it's under 1 cm.

I'm thinking others will have more insights to share, and I'm glad you're getting the uptake scan done!


----------



## aroach1010 (Jul 5, 2012)

Had my scan done today. What will this tell the dr.? Will this be the answer as to what is causing my hyper symptoms? When any of you were first found to be hyper what did your dr.precribe for sleep? Mine gave me 1 mg of Xanax to take up to a full or 1/2 4 times daily. The other day I went 22 hours sleep free. It was the first time the Xanax did not work. When I am finally on Thyroid meds will the insomnia go away? The lack of sleep and the night sweats is the worst for me. Anyone out there have the same issues?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

My first tests, blood tests, ultrasound, uptake scans all indicated I was hyperthyroid with (at first) three very small nodules. The doctor's PA said we'd watch it and repeat tests every six months, which was done.

Initially, my nodules were tiny - but my symptoms were HUGE! My blood pressure and heart rate were elevated, I was so heat intolerant I felt like I could explode, I couldn't rest, had strange mental/emotional symptoms...ALL with three tiny nodules.

I'm almost 66 and had a complete hysterectomy many, many years ago.

For over two years I had all these tests every six months...each time old nodules were growing and new ones were visible but they never were really big (or so I was told). When I finally had my thyroid removed last September, the surgeon said he didn't know how I could breathe or swallow - my thyroid was three times bigger than expected and the surgeon said it was "filled with cysts and nodules"...and a tiny cancer.


----------



## aroach1010 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for your answer. I have gotten flat out demanding with Dr's told one he was on my payroll and on my time. Then I let him know he was confused who was working for whom. Changed his tune real quick. My GP is a sweetie never have that pr


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aroach1010 said:


> Thanks for your answer. I have gotten flat out demanding with Dr's told one he was on my payroll and on my time. Then I let him know he was confused who was working for whom. Changed his tune real quick. My GP is a sweetie never have that pr


At first you may not sleep by rote. It took me a long time to calm down mentally as I was hyper (undiagnosed) for 20 years and very very very sleep deprived.

Now..................I sleep like a log.


----------



## aroach1010 (Jul 5, 2012)

Rainbows, butterflies, and a day where narcotics aren't necessary to sleep. Fells like a Unicorn may walk across my yard before that happens! It gets hard to tell 200 people what to do on a daily basis without out sleep. Andros is it you that is Georgia girl as well?


----------



## aroach1010 (Jul 5, 2012)

Got my results: thyroid Scan and uptake
Clinical Indication 240.9 Comparison is made with an ultrasound dated 7/23/12
Uptake at is 19% normal is 10-35% scintigraphic evaluation of the thyroid gland demonstrates normal distribution of the radionuclide. The gland is normal in its size. No area of abnormal radionuclide activity is seen. 
Impression : Normal thyroid scan and uptake.
So with my suppressed TSH of <.006 how much should these results that say everything looks good? Going to my dr tomorrow to discuss. Should I ask for antibodies test ? Desperate at this point.


----------

